# for women on slimming world?



## rachael22

hi ive been doing weight watchers for a while now and only lost 8lbs :nope: cos im finding it hard as i hate starving myself!!

so ive heard slimming world is alot better and you dont seem to starve with that diet:ive read on google everyone can have 5-15 syns a day so can any of you talk me through whats fee and whats not,

thanks ladies Xx


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi

I did ww a few years back (old plan) and lost a couple of stone on it but have put it all back on and more so decided to give slimming world a go for the reasons you stated and the fact that friends have lost a fair bit of weight and have never gone hungry.

I have only been doing it a week so I am by no means an expert but I'll tell you what I know and my view of it so far.

There are 3 plans, Red day, green day and orange day (extra easy)

I do orange day everyday and free foods off the top of my head for that plan are as follows:

Fruit
Veg (including poatoes!)
Rice
Pasta (ncluding mug shots and pasta in sauce)
Meat (lean)
Poultry
Fish
Eggs
Fat free yoghurts
Quorn pieces/mince

On top of your free food and syns you get healthy extras a and b and choose one from each each day. These include milk, cheese, brown bread, and certain cereals (eg weetabix (x2), shredded wheat). There are other bits you can choose from too.

I have found that I am not hungry doing slimming world, however I find that my choice is quite limited compared to ww but that may be because I'm stll finding my feet.

The naughty foods and alcohol are quite high in syns (which I guess is the point!) but I have missed sweet treats and crisps where as on ww I would compensate something else for them and stick within my points limit.

You are not supposed to save syns for a weekend treat (ie takeaway) but instead they say to be flexible and if you have a bad day then stay on track the next day. I can't quite get my head round this so this week I did eat less syns on a few days and had a lot of syns on saturday (takeaway)

I weighed in this morning and have lost 1.5lb. To be honest I was a little dissapointed as I would have liked to have lost more with it being week 1 but I suppose a loss is a loss. I must admit though it crossed my mind to give the new ww plan a go.

I'm going to stick with slimming world for a couple of weeks and see what happens.

Sorry it's so long but hope it has helped you and if you have any questions I'll try to answer them x


----------



## rachael22

MNORBURY said:


> Hi
> 
> I did ww a few years back (old plan) and lost a couple of stone on it but have put it all back on and more so decided to give slimming world a go for the reasons you stated and the fact that friends have lost a fair bit of weight and have never gone hungry.
> 
> I have only been doing it a week so I am by no means an expert but I'll tell you what I know and my view of it so far.
> 
> There are 3 plans, Red day, green day and orange day (extra easy)
> 
> I do orange day everyday and free foods off the top of my head for that plan are as follows:
> 
> Fruit
> Veg (including poatoes!)
> Rice
> Pasta (ncluding mug shots and pasta in sauce)
> Meat (lean)
> Poultry
> Fish
> Eggs
> Fat free yoghurts
> Quorn pieces/mince
> 
> On top of your free food and syns you get healthy extras a and b and choose one from each each day. These include milk, cheese, brown bread, and certain cereals (eg weetabix (x2), shredded wheat). There are other bits you can choose from too.
> 
> I have found that I am not hungry doing slimming world, however I find that my choice is quite limited compared to ww but that may be because I'm stll finding my feet.
> 
> The naughty foods and alcohol are quite high in syns (which I guess is the point!) but I have missed sweet treats and crisps where as on ww I would compensate something else for them and stick within my points limit.
> 
> You are not supposed to save syns for a weekend treat (ie takeaway) but instead they say to be flexible and if you have a bad day then stay on track the next day. I can't quite get my head round this so this week I did eat less syns on a few days and had a lot of syns on saturday (takeaway)
> 
> I weighed in this morning and have lost 1.5lb. To be honest I was a little dissapointed as I would have liked to have lost more with it being week 1 but I suppose a loss is a loss. I must admit though it crossed my mind to give the new ww plan a go.
> 
> I'm going to stick with slimming world for a couple of weeks and see what happens.
> 
> Sorry it's so long but hope it has helped you and if you have any questions I'll try to answer them x

ah thankyou for your time in writing this out :) i think it would be easier just towatch what i eat rather than doing all this it all sounds so confusing :wacko:


----------



## Eoz

I did brill on WW old plan but the new one sucked!! I went to SW and found it total and utterly confusing.I'm now following the Little Black Dress Diet and I love it.To early to say if it works though x

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/the-little-black-dress-diet/77941


----------

